# Yahoo Groups



## Dove (Nov 30, 2004)

*
> > Don't know if you all know about this or not...
> > 
> > Yahoo is now using something called "Web Beacons"
> to
> > track Yahoo
> > Group users
> > around the net and see what you're doing and where
> > you
> > are going -
> > similar
> > to cookies.
> > 
> > Take a look at their updated privacy statement:
> > http://privacy.yahoo.com/privacy
> > 
> > About half-way down the page, in the section on
> > cookies you will see
> > a link
> > that says "web beacons."
> > Click on the phrase "web beacons."
> > 
> > That will bring you to a paragraph entitled
> "Outside
> > the Yahoo
> > Network."
> > In this section you'll see a little "click here to
> > opt
> > out" link
> > that will
> > let you "opt-out" of their new method of snooping.
> > 
> > Once you have clicked that link, you are opted
> out. 
> > Notice
> > the "Success"
> > message on the top of the next page. Be careful
> > because on that page
> > there
> > is a "Cancel Opt-out" button that, if clicked,
> will
> > *undo** the opt-
> > out.
> > 
> > 
> > Feel free to forward this to other groups.
> > 
*


----------



## choclatechef (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks loads Dove!!!!!


----------



## Dove (Nov 30, 2004)

This was just sent to me:


This is true,only it isn't a recent thing. It happened about a year and a half or maybe two years ago and for some reason this warning letter started making the rounds again only recently. 

I'm a retail gift shop owner and run a couple of lists related to my store at yahoogroups.  Yahoo and yahoogroups have over the years changed their rules and they always set all the accounts to default to allow them to do whatever new idea they come up with. They never ask outright they just set it to default and we have to go in a fix it. In addition to this tracking beacon they have had defaults to allow them to sell your info, put cookies on your computer etc.  It's a good idea to check your account settings with them from time to time just to make sure they haven't added some new thing that you don't want.

Debra


----------



## wasabi (Nov 30, 2004)

*Thanks, Marge.....Did it.*


----------



## MJ (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Marge


----------



## WayneT (Nov 30, 2004)

*Thanx Dove, 

Very observant of you, I hardly ever read all that jargon, however, I will be from now on.
You are right, it would be very, very, easy to click on the cancel button.
 I think they must have a real smart "Cookie" on their design team.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Grandma!!!!


----------



## Dove (Nov 30, 2004)

*You guys make my day!!*


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 30, 2004)

Smart cookie that web designer (hahaha I can do it too WayneT  :P )


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks Dove for posting this.  I feel like a criminal sometimes when they follow you around, big brother is watching.  I am one of the cell  phone users who did not call to have my phone number on the do not call list, and later I read that was a ploy to get people's cell number for sale.  I have not had a telemarketing call in 6 years since I have had only a cell.  Back to the topic, I opted out, thanks again Dove.


----------



## Sue Lau (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## WayneT (Dec 1, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Smart cookie that web designer (hahaha I can do it too WayneT  :P )



*I've gotta hand it to you ELF, you're a quick learner. Soon DC will be offering you REALLY big money. :roll: *

Maybe he is not a "Smart Cookie". Maybe just going _crackers!_


----------



## Darkstream (Dec 1, 2004)

Wait till you get compulsory I D cards with embeded biometrics and an embedded RFID transmitter and an atached 10 year preison sentence if it is not working.

Then you will have something to worry about.


----------

